# Atmospheric Conditions



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

What condition would be the scariest in your opinion?
A. Swamp (fog, mild green lighting, squishy foam floor)
B. Woods (low light, natural noises)
C. Urban (fire barrels, noise pollution, graffiti)
D. Barn (flickering lights, squeaky boards, blood trails)
Please comment your answer or add your own


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Woods, just thinking about it gives me shivers!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've worked in a lot of different scenes since I started haunting, and one of the most effective was a "post apocalyptic war zone (Option C)" that was COMPLETELY silent. They had a transducer type speaker that projected a sound that human ears didn't register that really made your skin crawl. One of the creepiest things I've ever seen in a haunt.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I will go with A, the green funk of a swamp with low lying fog and creepy, crawly critters is scary..and B, with the whole woods vibe..not knowing if it is skeletal creatures or forest critters....very unnerving..... I love them both...the other two don't really mess with my mind.....which is where the most horrible fears are born....


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> I've worked in a lot of different scenes since I started haunting, and one of the most effective was a "post apocalyptic war zone (Option C)" that was COMPLETELY silent. They had a transducer type speaker that projected a sound that human ears didn't register that really made your skin crawl. One of the creepiest things I've ever seen in a haunt.


How would I happen across something like that


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Look for a "Buttkicker", though keep in mind that it needs to be fastened to a wood floor or wood surface that people are standing on. Be warned though they take a pretty hefty amp to drive them. For those that don't know what a transducer is, it's basically the driver for a subwoofer speaker, but by having the sound driven through the floorboards rather than the cone of a traditional speaker, it shakes the surface/floor rather than vibrating the cone of a speaker. Like big subwoofers, this kind of transducer takes a fair bit of energy/power to drive it. You can try it fastened to a cement floor or something similar, but if the floor won't allow the movement/vibration, then you will be spinning your wheels for nothing.

For me, I'm kind of partial towards total dark with the creepy sounds and smells. You can use the Buttkicker to do a heartbeat that will thump the guest's feet and legs. The faster you have it beat, the faster people will go through the room or haunt.


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

That is fantastic


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I guess I'm more of throwback to the old Universal and Hammer films. I like the old stone castles, long dark hallways, not knowing what's around the corner. Dark damp dungeons or torture chambers. The sence of the darkness, and mist or fog floating around you while driving your horse drawn coach to the castle. Seeing things in the mist just hiding around the trees in the forest. Broken cemeteries, with dead trees, and the unsettling feeling that your being watched! :jol:


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Troll Wizard said:


> I guess I'm more of throwback to the old Universal and Hammer films. I like the old stone castles, long dark hallways, not knowing what's around the corner. Dark damp dungeons or torture chambers. The sence of the darkness, and mist or fog floating around you while driving your horse drawn coach to the castle. Seeing things in the mist just hiding around the trees in the forest. Broken cemeteries, with dead trees, and the unsettling feeling that your being watched! :jol:


 Ya thats what I'm thinking too. I love that kinda haunt. Thats pretty much the theme of my home haunt every year.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Swamp. That will be my first "room" in my walkthrough haunt this year. Heavy, low fog is the key... playing with safe but still poor visibility and cold air on the ankles. It also allows an excuse for overkill on the insect and critter sound effects. Lastly, if you want to splurge on getting a scent or two.... the funk. The swamp assaults all senses.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you should do.... A,B,C, and D. It kinda depends though what your looking to do..
Scare the S*** out of people?
Give them an eerie feel?
Confuse them or make them think there in a different time era?
Are they lost?
Being watched?

The two i like:
I think the factors for each one depends... the Swamp (my favorite one) you could do a lot with. Like said before, full of fog, bug noises, dim lights, Green lights, plants every where, and Scents! Scents to me are what make t come togather!! A smell (from foggys fog) would make this great!
The woods, could be a great place to scare the crap out of some people. Or give them the feeling of them being lost, or even being watched. Dark, plants everywhere, low drone frequency music, and then Bam! scare time....


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I think that if you have the real thing to work with then that is best...if you have a real barn use it, if you have real woods use that.... I live in the high dessert of Southern California.... I would not try woods or swamp because to transform the environment would take more resources than available....


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm surrounded by woods and a small swamp up the road, how it came to he idk


----------

